# Semi newbie



## Imotions (2/4/15)

Hi guys 

Once again giving it a go 
Smoker for 11years odd then found a thing called plume think only avail in europe so took interest in it and came accross vaping so got my gear and tried it out it made me reduce smoking but things took a turn when i ran out of juice  i started smoking twice as much and for the life of me couldnt stop but now im back again got down to some serious thinking with a mini me on the way and ordered some juice going to be filling up today and continue my journey strongly... u know its time also when u cant walk to up a flight of stairs or even jump up n down for 15min....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/15)

Welcome back to the Vaping Journey and it sounds like you have arrived back just in time! I hear you loud and clear! Best of luck and we are all here for you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## abdul (2/4/15)

welcome bro, share the setup you have currently

EDIT: Oh and congrats on the mini you


----------



## Renesh (2/4/15)

Welcome back @Imotions ,, and congrats on the 'mini-me'...


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/4/15)

Imotions said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Once again giving it a go
> Smoker for 11years odd then found a thing called plume think only avail in europe so took interest in it and came accross vaping so got my gear and tried it out it made me reduce smoking but things took a turn when i ran out of juice  i started smoking twice as much and for the life of me couldnt stop but now im back again got down to some serious thinking with a mini me on the way and ordered some juice going to be filling up today and continue my journey strongly... u know its time also when u cant walk to up a flight of stairs or even jump up n down for 15min....


Welcome Back. No turning back to stinkies now.  Forum won't let you.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/4/15)

@Imotions Welcome back to the best forum on the internet, I wish you all the best in the journey to a better lifestyle not only for yourself but for your "mini-me" - Lots of Love

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (2/4/15)

Imotions said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Once again giving it a go
> Smoker for 11years odd then found a thing called plume think only avail in europe so took interest in it and came accross vaping so got my gear and tried it out it made me reduce smoking but things took a turn when i ran out of juice  i started smoking twice as much and for the life of me couldnt stop but now im back again got down to some serious thinking with a mini me on the way and ordered some juice going to be filling up today and continue my journey strongly... u know its time also when u cant walk to up a flight of stairs or even jump up n down for 15min....



Welcome back @Imotions and good luck for your second leg - remember, if you ever have a juice emergency again and are close to picking up a stinky, turn to the forum for help. You'd be amazed to see how willing this group are to help. There are a couple of members in Roodepoort who vape and can assist you if you are in need - myself included.

I was once in a similar situation and posted an emergency thread on the forum, and a member came to my rescue with a juice to keep me going until I could get more. Saved my lungs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imotions (2/4/15)

Thanks guy i know the forum really helped me out big time before but then work and all things inbetween came to play so couldnt logon or even think of getting juice and all i had was people who smoke around me so ya thats that now lol my journey shall continue.... i started out with the common twisp then seen juice prices i almost choked lol until i came accross the forum and closest to my work is vapeking so as time went on i got me a mvp and to date both still are powered up clean and waiting to make a hotbox


----------



## free3dom (2/4/15)

Welcome back @Imotions 

Best of luck with round 2...I do hope it goes better, as it really is worth it in the long run 

And now with the little one on the way, at least you have a very good reason for giving up the smoking, and that should help you through the rough patches 

Currently there are some amazing local juices available that are not only affordable, but also every bit as good as the more expensive imported ones...so perhaps try having a look around at what's changed instead of just going the same way you did before 

If you need any advice, or just someone to chat to...the forum and it's members are always available


----------



## Renesh (2/4/15)

Imotions said:


> Thanks guy i know the forum really helped me out big time before but then work and all things inbetween came to play so couldnt logon or even think of getting juice and all i had was people who smoke around me so ya thats that now lol my journey shall continue.... i started out with the common twisp then seen juice prices i almost choked lol until i came accross the forum and closest to my work is vapeking so as time went on i got me a mvp and to date both still are powered up clean and waiting to make a hotbox



A little 'un asked for advice'... Get a DIY mixing setup... (some pg, some vg, and a higher strength liquid) and keep it as a reserve... So when you find yourself running out of juice, with no way for getting some quickly... you can dilute down the strong liquid with the base pg/vg blend and that should be ok to keep you going till the shops open again....


----------



## Imotions (2/4/15)

@fee3dom round 2 i am coming back gna have a win TKO lol(money is on pacman for those interesting in boxing ) yeah focus is on the little one gotta keep up with the activities lol @Renesh def gna give that a go also but thinking id need to get through a bit more juices n find a few more favourites so i can mix them myself at the moment i only have liking for vapekings cherry menthol and strangely i hate anything minty lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/4/15)

@Imotions , Welcome back and good luck with this attempt. Never underestimate the lengths that some forumites will go to to assist in any sort of situation, emergency or not. I have never witnessed or experienced it to the same degree anywhere else.

Just keep in mind that vaping is a much safer alternative with 'mini-me' around and it has the added side effect that potentially allows you to spend quite a few more years together than the stinkies would normally allow for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rudi (2/4/15)

@Imotions Hope you all the the best in round 2 and Congratz on 'Mini-Me"... all the more reason to get back into Vaping


----------



## Silver (2/4/15)

Congrats on the mini me on the way @Imotions 
Wishing you all the best 2nd time round
Dont leave us again!


----------



## Puff&Pass (3/4/15)

Imotions said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Once again giving it a go
> Smoker for 11years odd then found a thing called plume think only avail in europe so took interest in it and came accross vaping so got my gear and tried it out it made me reduce smoking but things took a turn when i ran out of juice  i started smoking twice as much and for the life of me couldnt stop but now im back again got down to some serious thinking with a mini me on the way and ordered some juice going to be filling up today and continue my journey strongly... u know its time also when u cant walk to up a flight of stairs or even jump up n down for 15min....


 Welcome back mate, if you get nice juices and vape them 24/7 u'd soon not be missing the taste of a cig, less than a week. I smoked 20yrs, 40+ a day, almost a month since the last one without a worry in the world at the stage, getting lost in the clouds...gl


----------



## ShaneW (3/4/15)

Welcome back! 

Find what works best for you and work at leaving the stinkies alone. The mvp/mpt2 with 18mg VM juice is the setup that helped me not touch smokes again... over a year ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/4/15)

Welcome back bro. Missed you.


----------



## Imotions (4/4/15)

Thanks all so far so good i still have cravings for cigs but vape to my hearts content lol.. i have to admit i gotta have a cig every now n then but its drastically decreased so im on a good path id say rome wasnt built in a day

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (4/4/15)

Imotions said:


> Thanks all so far so good i still have cravings for cigs but vape to my hearts content lol.. i have to admit i gotta have a cig every now n then but its drastically decreased so im on a good path id say rome wasnt built in a day



Good going Imotions, don't castrate yourself over the odd stinkie, in due time they will start to taste k#k and vaping will naturally take over.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imotions (8/4/15)

Hi guys i still have cravings for cigs actually much more intense than when i was smoking any advise im using 12mg juice atm


----------



## Renesh (8/4/15)

There is an article on the site (posted by Alex i think)..on Whole Tobacco Alkaloids...
As for a way to overcome the craving.... i'm still searching for that one... i still smoke the occasional stinky every day (1-3 a day).... at the moment, coming from 40 a day to 3 a day is good for me.... in time, i'll see about going to 0 a day...

good luck...and don't beat yourself up over the stinkies...as long as its a reduced amount.


----------



## Andre (8/4/15)

Imotions said:


> Hi guys i still have cravings for cigs actually much more intense than when i was smoking any advise im using 12mg juice atm


Try 18 mg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rudi (8/4/15)

The only advice i can give is _self dicipline_... im vaping now for 9 months... Day 1 i got my 1st vape mail, had my last stuyvie that morning @8 and then went to the PO to fetch my starter kit and from the PO i went straight to DBN leaving my stuyvies at home...
i basically made a point to myself that i used my sig budget money for vape supplies so i didnt have any more for sigs that month and just stuck with it...
started off on 18mg.. went down to 12 when i started dripping and im currently using 6mg with the occasional 12 mg now and then...
the first 3 days was hard as i work with a lot of smokers (converted bout 18 of them but only 6 stuck to it and a few use both sigs and vape)but every time i had a craving i took a few drags on the eGo and that was it... It's a matter of getting use to the idea, finding a juice you like and stick to it..no buts... 
For me smoking was a lifestyle choice... Vaping is change and now even my hobby... Im not in it to save money (still have the R1500p/m i use to buy sigs with on my budget), just needed a healthy alternative to get my nic fix (tried nicorrets but they taste like shit)

In your case you have not just have to make that choice for yourself but your pregnant wife and kid on the way too,and to me that alone is worth trying.. 
best of luck on the trip down vape lane. Believe me its a fun one

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (8/4/15)

Imotions said:


> Hi guys i still have cravings for cigs actually much more intense than when i was smoking any advise im using 12mg juice atm



Higher nicotine (18mg as @Andre said) will definitely help. 

However, there is going to be a short stint (week or two) where the cravings will be bad (and there is nothing in vaping that satisfy those because it's not nicotine related). However, after a few bad days you will notice that they start lessening in intensity, until you will only be aware of them as "background noise". 

Pushing on through the days where it gets bad is the key, and I promise you that they will lessen (and eventually disappear).

Chain vaping helps, some tobacco flavoured juices do too, as well as steering clear from areas/activities where you used smoke (if possible). And drink lots of water 

But in the end, the main way is willpower, because I guarantee you even though it does not feel like it, the cravings do go away and you start feeling better and better - it's worth the slight discomfort and that is only temporary 

Finally, I'll say this...don't be afraid or feel bad if life gets in the way and you *need* a skoke...have one, and just keep vaping...in time it will sort itself out if you stick with it

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Imotions (8/4/15)

I think the most difficult part for me is i work in the tabacco industry  not mentioning names lol.... so i dnt have a budget for cigs coz i get free... i have reduced my cigs alot but just i just cant stand the fact that i smoke still and still get cravins 
I know im a problem child haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (8/4/15)

Imotions said:


> I think the most difficult part for me is i work in the tabacco industry  not mentioning names lol.... so i dnt have a budget for cigs coz i get free... i have reduced my cigs alot but just i just cant stand the fact that i smoke still and still get cravins
> I know im a problem child haha



That can be quite challenging indeed. It must be like trying to diet while working in a fast food store 

Smoking a little will keep those cravings for non-nicotine additives alive and because you are not getting as much of it, that might be what is causing your cravings

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imotions (8/4/15)

But as time passes im sure ill def stop cigs and only vape like i said rome wasnt built in one day lol.... can some one also advise i used to smoke 8mg tar 0.8 mg nic cig what juicewould be best for me maybe 12mg is a bit too weak


----------



## Andre (8/4/15)

Imotions said:


> But as time passes im sure ill def stop cigs and only vape like i said rome wasnt built in one day lol.... can some one also advise i used to smoke 8mg tar 0.8 mg nic cig what juicewould be best for me maybe 12mg is a bit too weak


Does not really correlate. Depends more on what you need from the juice. I smoked the lightest cigarettes on the market, but needed 36 mg in the beginning to get me off the stinkies.


----------



## Imotions (8/4/15)

Yoh lmao guess ill have to just test each and see what is best. I just want something where after a few puffs ill be satisfied


----------



## Andre (8/4/15)

Imotions said:


> Yoh lmao guess ill have to just test each and see what is best. I just want something where after a few puffs ill be satisfied


From you remarks so far seems to me you would do well to try 18 mg at least.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/4/15)

I agree. 18mg should be a good starting point. From there you should be able to judge if you need more or less mg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/4/15)

I fully agree with the other sentiments to try a higher nic content, especially if you are used to stronger cigs.
Just be careful when you chain vape on a higher nicotine dosage, as you can easily overdo it. It may start off with a slight uncomfortable feel in the back of throat and can quite quickly lead to you feeling 'gagged' or nauseous.
That's the point where you stop, take a drink of water and get back to some other action than vaping. A full-on silver is not the best of feelings from what i've heard.
I often overdid it on the early cig-alikes and later the Twisp with their 18mg jooses before taking the plunge and moving to different kit & 12mg.

If you normally take a few puffs & carry on with other stuff, higher nic jooses should definitely help. If you have periods where you chain vape, higher nic might just put you off vaping due to the onset of nausea from overdoing it.


----------



## Imotions (8/4/15)

Thanks Andres think ill get me some 18 mg n see from there


----------



## Imotions (8/4/15)

@Khulkatz noted i do have some 0mg also that i use as well just so when im bored i put tank on and vape that keeps my mind occupied as well lol


----------



## Imotions (8/4/15)

Actually doing that now lol 0mg cherry menthol and paperwork goes down well lol


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/4/15)

Imotions said:


> Actually doing that now lol 0mg cherry menthol and paperwork goes down well lol


Gmmff... these lucky bastards that can vape at their desks. What is this world coming to?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imotions (8/4/15)

Haha boss is on leave so im just taking advantage lol


----------



## Puff&Pass (8/4/15)

Rudi said:


> The only advice i can give is _self dicipline_... im vaping now for 9 months... Day 1 i got my 1st vape mail, had my last stuyvie that morning @8 and then went to the PO to fetch my starter kit and from the PO i went straight to DBN leaving my stuyvies at home...
> i basically made a point to myself that i used my sig budget money for vape supplies so i didnt have any more for sigs that month and just stuck with it...
> started off on 18mg.. went down to 12 when i started dripping and im currently using 6mg with the occasional 12 mg now and then...
> the first 3 days was hard as i work with a lot of smokers (converted bout 18 of them but only 6 stuck to it and a few use both sigs and vape)but every time i had a craving i took a few drags on the eGo and that was it... It's a matter of getting use to the idea, finding a juice you like and stick to it..no buts...
> ...


 I did the same thing mate, must say cigs was never even close to the fun i'm having with vapes, I smoked cause I had to...I agree with the discipline, you can add a nicorete to the vaping, it helped me, I only used 2 tho.


----------



## Rudi (8/4/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> I did the same thing mate, must say cigs was never even close to the fun i'm having with vapes, I smoked cause I had to...I agree with the discipline, you can add a nicorete to the vaping, it helped me, I only used 2 tho.


i only used the nicorettes when we drove long distances as i was the only smokerbut usw to take it with 2 Airwave's.. nicorettes is bad..lol they do work tho but i prefer the smoking sensation so vaping became priority#1


----------



## GadgetFreak (8/4/15)

@Imotions Get a iStick 20 watt with a Aspire Nautilus Mini, get yourself Five Pawns Gamit at 18mg. Set your wattage to about 12w
and start vaping. Let the vapour to linger in your mouth a while. Once you have the taste you are halfway there.
For me its about the taste, the cravings for a cig have gone but I crave the taste of my juices.
I will be glad to donate you an aspire nautilus mini to get started. 

Just my two cents.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## jackass (8/4/15)

The first time I stopped smoking I found that the cravings was when you wake up and have that cup of coffee. What was better than that first coffee with a smoke... So I changed to a half glass of water in the morning with a nice strong juice that I liked. Same thing after eating... I always had two juices I liked a stronger one that did the trick in one tank. And an all day vape juice in the other. Smoking becomes a habit and you just to break it. Try to be patient though it takes a while I haven't touched any stink for just over a weak now and my cravings are way way less.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (8/4/15)

jackass said:


> The first time I stopped smoking I found that the cravings was when you wake up and have that cup of coffee. What was better than that first coffee with a smoke... So I changed to a half glass of water in the morning with a nice strong juice that I liked. Same thing after eating... I always had two juices I liked a stronger one that did the trick in one tank. And an all day vape juice in the other. Smoking becomes a habit and you just to break it. Try to be patient though it takes a while I haven't touched any stink for just over a weak now and my cravings are way way less.


Changed my coffee/cig morning blend for coffee/strawberry cream vape(diy blend) must say coffee tastes shitty without it now...lol...for anything you eat or drink there's a vape that can compliment it, like the cheese and wine theory...also found that besides for nicotine content playing around with my VG/PG ratio works for alcohol, higher PG goes nice with a few drinks with the mates.


----------



## Silver (9/4/15)

Hi @Imotions, i agree with @Andre 

Formula for quitting stinkies. You need the following:
1) decent gear
2) 18mg juice
3) one or two flavours you really like
4) a bit of willpower

The better 1) and 3) are, the less of 4) you need

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imotions (9/4/15)

I gathered my will power yesterday and made it an agreement between heart and brain so we have agreed its for the best lol... only the odd times ill have a stinkie but that would change once i get me some 18mg and flavours i like... thanks guys i should of done this from the beginning good to know you guys have my back

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jackass (9/4/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Changed my coffee/cig morning blend for coffee/strawberry cream vape(diy blend) must say coffee tastes shitty without it now...lol...for anything you eat or drink there's a vape that can compliment it, like the cheese and wine theory...also found that besides for nicotine content playing around with my VG/PG ratio works for alcohol, higher PG goes nice with a few drinks with the mates.


That is correct the pg helps with the throat hit and that is very much what we need when we drink, and even start. We need that kik. Yes the nick also helps for the throat hit, so high % combination of the two helps fo% a start( or having a drink).you will later like taste more than throat hit and move on to VG, as VG gives you a sweeter thicker vape. For now Stick to round 70/30 or 80/20 pg/vg with 18 nic, if that doesn't work then go to even higher nic although its not that common. Just get over the bump and it will be worth it. Enjoy the tastes and flavours let it linger, soon you will not like the taste of a stinky. Just before you light that thing take a few good drags of vape. You might just not light the CIG. Enjoy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

